# Individual drive select



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

On the drive select menu for individual it gives options for gearbox, sound and steering which are self explanatory but what does the Quattro setting change?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

It changes the percentage preference it will shift to the rear. In dynamic it will shift proportionally more to the rear.

No idea if it's progressive and the setting affects how quickly it kicks in.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Okay thanks, don't really use individual anyway to be honest. Dynamic from start up till turn off haha


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

I have,

Steering - Dynamic
Exhaust - Dynamic
Quattro - Auto
Gearbox - Auto

The change up point on full dynamic gears is too high for me. I'd rather use manual and paddles.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

zooks said:


> I have,
> 
> Steering - Dynamic
> Exhaust - Dynamic
> ...


Without the quattro since it ain't there on mine, I have the same settings, and the same reason for the gearbox. I do also use the S-selector on the gearbox lever.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm finding the gears too high for change up as well. Will definitely try these settings.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

With adjusting Individual, would having the car in 'S' mode be any different to 'D'?


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

jonnieb2018 said:


> With adjusting Individual, would having the car in 'S' mode be any different to 'D'?


S mode changes the upshift point to higher in the rev range - but you probably already know this.

On mine set to auto it's normally in D, when I change to S with the shift lever the box goes into S mode shown on the display.

Set the individual gearbos to S and you get S all the time.

Is this what you meant?


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Only thing I dialled down in individual was the suspension. Dynamic is far too hard for poor "B" roads.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

RobinHelsby said:


> jonnieb2018 said:
> 
> 
> > With adjusting Individual, would having the car in 'S' mode be any different to 'D'?
> ...


Yes, thanks. Im best leaving it in D mode as I think the change up is too high, will experiment... 

will also try adjusting suspension as roads around here are [email protected]


----------



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

If you are driving quickly, realistically you should be driving in manual mode.

In everyday driving, comfort is lovely


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Suspension - Comfort
Gearbox - Dynamic
Steering - Auto
Exhaust - Auto
Quattro - Dynamic


----------

